# Saugeye and gloves



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like to try my hand at saugeye on the GMR this winter, but know relatively little about them. I can usually find the smallies and have read a lot on that subject. I have gathered that joshys are a good lure, so I was going to order some of those. Do these fish bite during the day? Any better time of day to try? Not a big fan of night fishing. Do they live in many other places that below low head dams? 

I was also wondering what you guys use for gloves in the winter? I use spinning tackle only. Do they make good and warm gloves you can cast with? 

Thanks in advance for any advise...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using OHub
TCFF Twin Creek Fishing Fraternity


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a pair of gloves that have rubber on the palms. I cut the index finger and thumb out so I can feel the bite better. These cover most of my hand which keeps them warm. As long as they keep dry they work for me. 

promag


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Joshys are good will bite day or night glivs are for sissys...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They make neoprene fishing gloves with a flip top finger tip thingy, but the cheap ones I've tried are junk. They take the edge off but not much help over long periods of time. Like anything, the expensive ones probably work better. 
As far as using Joshy's, they will def catch fish in the winter. Just fish them veeeeery slow. River current will give them a constant swimming action even at a pause. Also make sure they are hooked perfectly thru the center and the tail hangs straight instead of humped up or down.


----------

